# General > Book & Author Requests >  Works and Days; Theogony

## jainitous

Hello once again.

I want to make another request: A request for posting these two works from Hesiod, I readt for the University and I loved the tales of this book.

Perhaps you can think about posting "Works and Days" and also "Theogony"

Thanks for your attention

Jainitous

----------

